
America doesn't have enough truckers, and it's starting to cause prices to rise - SQL2219
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/america-doesnt-have-enough-truckers-and-its-starting-to-cause-prices-to-rise/ar-AAxAyYC?ocid=se
======
SQL2219
"it now costs more than $1.85 a mile to ship a "dry good" that doesn't require
refrigeration or special accommodation, a nearly 40 percent increase from the
price a year ago"

